# Harbor freight mini mill



## oregonsteam (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a Harbor Freight Mini-mill? They are fairly inexpensive ($319), but I wanted to know if anyone had experience with one.


Thanks


----------



## websterz (Sep 7, 2009)

oregonsteam  said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Harbor Freight Mini-mill? They are fairly inexpensive ($319), but I wanted to know if anyone had experience with one.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have one and am well pleased with it (after a few upgrades). The R8 spindle is a plus IMO, R8 tooling is EVERYWHERE. If you put in the time to tune the machine, polish (or replace) the gibs, ditch the plastic gears up top and install a belt drive you will have a very capable little machine. And they are easy to build power feed units for! ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 7, 2009)

for $ 319 you are looking at a micro mill 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47158
these are made by seig in china and sold under many labels around the world aka x-1 mill.
I have an x-2 mini from micromark.

Tin


----------



## websterz (Sep 7, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> for $ 319 you are looking at a micro mill
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47158
> these are made by seig in china and sold under many labels around the world aka x-1 mill.
> I have an x-2 mini from micromark.
> ...



Glad you caught that. I too have an x2, not the micro. Mine is from HF.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the Grizzly version. 

I have converted it to CNC, I need ball screws now the backlash is horrible and keeps getting worse.

Definately not for long runs on the factory lead screws.

If your using it for normal mini mill use its great.

I have no real complaints for the price.

-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 7, 2009)

As Tin said...you must be talking about the micro-mill.

I have the X2 mini-mill (#4491) from HF. $489. Picked it up myself to save shipping. Special order for some reason but it came to the store in about a week. You might find a 20% coupon off...and they seem to honor that even if something is on sale...although I've never seen the mini-mill on sale. Grizzly has it in green but I think there's a slight difference in specs (maybe even the taper). R8 seems the way to go.

More importantly...I see a lot of other members have the same/similar X2 and there's a whole lot of accessories, modifications, tips, etc etc available. I can't say I've seen anything on the micro-mill.

As for performance...I can't say...not enough experience...nothing to compare with. But given the number of them on this forum and the quality work the owners can produce....well...I know I'm going to be upgrading to a bigger lathe (hopefully...someday...if I'm a good little boy) before I change out the mill.


----------



## tmuir (Sep 7, 2009)

I have an Australian X2 clone (Hafco HM-10).
It is the only mill I have ever used but its done everything I've wanted to do on it so far.
But the saying goes 'You get what you pay for'
If you want a super ridigd unit that can take a bigger bite and you have the space and the money get an X3.
But if your like me and just learning an X2 is great.


----------



## shred (Sep 7, 2009)

FWIW, if you look around a number of the home-handyman type magazines have 20% off HF coupons in them that don't expire until Dec sometime.


----------

